# Placement of Navigational Aids Gets Boost with ODNR Funding



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Division of Watercraft announced it is awarding $38,000 to six entities to obtain and place marine buoys, signs and other navigational aids on inland waterways within their jurisdictions.More...

More...


----------

